# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Landbon alue sai bussipysäkit

## RSS

Östersundomin Landbohon on perustettu viralliset bussipysäkit linjoille *93A* ja *93AK*. Pysäkkien nimet ovat kulkusuunnan mukaisessa järjestyksessä Landbo, Miilumäentie/Kolabackavägen, Karhunevantie/Björnmossevägen, Landbonpolku/Landbostigen ja Landbo.

Perjantaista 25.9.alkaen linjat 93A ja 93AK pysähtyvät Landbossa vain näillä virallisilla pysäkeillä.


Landbon pysäkit kartalla (pdf): Liite 585



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Albert

Milloinkahan linjat mahtavat saada viralliset pysäkit "vanhan liitosalueen" puolelle?

----------

